# Levelling blocks



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I know my camera is level so I'm sure this van would have been more level without the drivers help


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Its to help the shower drain :?


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Its clear to see that at this angle the toilet cassette has managed to pop out on it's own, how to get it emptied must be the next problem!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: well spotted 8O


----------



## Speagle (Dec 19, 2006)

Perhaps they used the wrong SPIRIT level .


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I think some people get the blocks and the first person they see using them has them in a certain position and that's how they think they should be. 

So whenever they park up that's where they go , no matter of the lie of the land :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's clear what's happened. The back passenger-side wheel has gone over the precipice behind the van. The toilet cassette is hiding most of the back driver's side wheel but that is going too - the block has already gone.

The owners are new to MHing and are too embarrassed to ask for help.

Techno100's next photo will show the front half of the van clinging to the slope and at least 12 MHF members surrounding it with good advice at the ready.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is the owner of FJ 05 FSF aware that he is being spied on? :lol: :lol: 

Is he/she a member of MHF?

Will we all be out trying to spot the newby?

Dave p


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Well at least he had the level up blocks not like some idiot I know (me)  

Got mine for the the second trip though :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spiirrt*



Speagle said:


> Perhaps they used the wrong SPIRIT level .


LOL


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is the owner of xxxxx aware that he is being spied on? :lol: :lol:


You've not helped by entering the reg. no in text - all the bots (Google etc). will by now have crawled over it and it will now be indexed worldwide. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The price of fame  

The photo with registration is on a forum that is open to any tom dick or harry.
Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The photo with registration is on a forum that is open to any tom dick or harry.


This is true, but it's only one photo which cannot be crawled by googlebots and the rest. Entering the reg. no. in text means that it will almost instantly be gathered and indexed, meaning that anyone entering that reg. no. into (e.g.) Google will find your post, and the photo, and therefore where the van was on a particular day. That's a whole lot more information to be gleaned than it would have been if the reg. no. wasn't posted. Try putting it in Google - you'll see what I mean (only since 09:33 hrs this morning when you posted).

Don't get me wrong - I don't really care. 

Dougie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont have levelling blocks. I dont know if its because I spent so many years kipping on boats that being exactly level isnt that important or perhaps its because it would delay the time from unbuckling the seat belt to being sat in the back of the van with a beer. 

It is strange though. I have seen many vans like this one. The ground is quite level but they have the van up at an angle. If it is for shower drain why dont they just do what I do and spend a minute kicking the excess water down the drain before sending the Mrs in to clean it?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

AND MY REG IS !!!!

FJ 05 F**.... Luckily the last two are different...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

And my car reg is T33 CNO 
THAT'S ON THE LEVEL STRAIGHT UP!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

barryd said:


> ...perhaps its because it would delay the time from unbuckling the seat belt to being sat in the back of the van with a beer





barryd said:


> why dont they just do what I do and spend a minute kicking the excess water down the drain before sending the Mrs in to clean it?


Macho posturing and sexist post.

Quite funny though. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks fine to me ....... after a liter or two of red falling over water!!!

:roll:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I always try to park the MH so that when I go to bed my head is slightly higher than my feet. Anyone who suffers from reflux or oesophagitis will understand why.
So if you see our MH parked, please do not poke fun because it is done for a purpose.
Gerry


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought some of those Milenco blocks - 200mm height - thought I would never need the full height.

Second campsite we visited...



I was on the top section of the block but the sink drains much better one step down, plus I can't tell the difference without the spirit level. Could have parked on a flatter part of the pitch but we were in a group of 9 so wanted to leave plenty of space for slobbing about seeing as we had an elevated pitch


----------

